# Flicker signal grips



## iloveoval (Feb 21, 2010)

My first post on the Cabe.. I was wondering if anyone had any general information on Flicker signal grips made by Hyada park eng. of Tacoma Washington.  I have a set plus a replacement body (minus the rear lens) and really would like to know when they were made, I was told they might be for a Whizzer?  Are these rare?
Thanks
Mark


----------

